# Umfangreiche Installation



## Flo<H> (7. Juli 2003)

Hallo!
Also ich habe mir vor kurzem Linux installiert und komme damit auch eigentlich recht gut aus. Am Anfang ist es zwar etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber irgendwie schaff ich dann doch immer das was ich mir vorgenommen habe (auch mit kleinen Schritten kommt man zum Ziel)  Nun ist es jedenfalls soweit, dass ich mir auch ein paar kleinere Programme installieren will, was auch teilweise funktioniert hat (Mozilla zum Beispiel), aber bei anderen bekomm ich immer wieder die Meldung, dass diese oder jene lib fehlt. Ist das immer so, dass man erst tausend andere Sachen installieren muss, oder gibt es da ein paar grundsätzliche Dateien die man installiert haben sollte? Zudem habe ich das Problem, dass einige rpms die ich aus dem Internet heruntergeladen habe nicht funktionieren (kann aber auch an mir liegen). 

Falls es interessant ist, ich habe Mandrake Linux 9.0 installiert. Kernel kann ich grad nicht nennen, weil ich grad mit Win arbeite.


----------



## siliconburner (16. August 2003)

kannst du nicht bei mandrake über paketinstallation gehen? dann müssten doch abhängigkeiten automatisch aufgelöst werden.


----------

